# E88 - Ensogo Limited



## System (19 December 2013)

> *iBuy seeks to raise $37 million in IPO*
> 18 Dec, 1:40 PM
> DataRoom
> By Brett Cole
> ...




More: http://www.businessspectator.com.au/news/2013/12/18/dataroom/ibuy-seeks-raise-37-million-ipo

http://www.ibuy-group.com


----------



## robusta (12 February 2014)

*Re: IBY - iBuy Group*

I guess these guys from Thailand may be the main opposition. A difficult business to get my head around.

http://thenextweb.com/asia/2013/12/...southeast-asias-e-commerce-bottleneck/#!vq5NP


----------



## System (26 November 2014)

On November 26th, 2014, iBuy Group Limited (IBY) changed its name and ASX code to Ensogo Limited (E88).


----------



## pixel (26 November 2014)

System said:


> On November 26th, 2014, iBuy Group Limited (IBY) changed its name and ASX code to Ensogo Limited (E88).




"Ensogo" ? What kind of a name is that? 
Maybe they want to appeal to the Chinese Market, with a code like E88 





It may be successful and become a buy, but could also drop into penny-dreadful status. Wait and see, which of the three channels on offer will prevail.


----------



## skc (26 November 2014)

pixel said:


> "Ensogo" ? What kind of a name is that?
> Maybe they want to appeal to the Chinese Market, with a code like E88




Haha... you could be right, but there's an old Chinese saying something like "same wine, different bottle" (or something like that).

I-Buy was in the same stable as ICQ and IPP but it has not been anywhere as successful. My guess is that, while there are network effects and first mover advantages in calssified ads like cars and real estate, it doesn't exist for online retail.


----------



## McLovin (26 November 2014)

skc said:


> Haha... you could be right, but there's an old Chinese saying something like "same wine, different bottle" (or something like that).
> 
> I-Buy was in the same stable as ICQ and IPP but it has not been anywhere as successful. My guess is that, while there are network effects and first mover advantages in calssified ads like cars and real estate, it doesn't exist for online retail.




A mate of mine knows some broker somehow who has been talking this dog up since it was at 60c. He asked me about it then and I told him I thought group buying died two years ago. I don't see how they have a viable business. I think the change of name is more about not linking the other two "i"s to this one.


----------

